
Wireless Communication using FLEX and ERIKA Enterprise Basic  - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/wireless-communication-using-flex-and-erika-enterprise-basic#
======
ionela
Wireless communication is becoming more and more pervasive, that's why new
development tools for wireless applications are welcome. The goal of this demo
is to provide basic tools to develop more complex wireless applications, using
the Erika kernel in conjunction with the FLEX Board {with a microcontroller
from Microchip}

